# Why does X hate me?



## Xe_Xenon_Xe (May 15, 2013)

Okay, so I was using GNOME for a while, and then I decided to switch to Xfce. So I looked at the handbook, and followed the instructions for it. I edited ttys and changed xdm to "on", and created an xsession file with `startxfce4`.

I did all that stuff, and then I started X11. The first time, everything worked beautifully with xfce. The mouse and keyboard worked. It gave me an option to use the default configuration or not. I said "yes", why not. The next time I started X11, it refused to acknowledge the existence of my keyboard or mouse.

MyXorg.0.log file did contain several instances of 
	
	



```
Cannot find pointer device.
```
 and 
	
	



```
Cannot find keyboard device.
```

Can someone tell me what I did to make X11 hate me? Everything worked just fine before I did this.


----------



## adamk (May 15, 2013)

Can you confirm that dbus and hald were running when you started up X that next time?

Adam


----------



## Xe_Xenon_Xe (May 15, 2013)

adamk said:
			
		

> Can you confirm that dbus and hald were running when you started up X that next time?
> 
> Adam


According to `top`, it was running.


----------



## Xe_Xenon_Xe (May 17, 2013)

Eh, don't worry about it. I reinstalled the operating system and X works just fine now. Thanks, though.


----------

